# Vacuum Cleaner??



## patriciakp (Jan 17, 2013)

hello expats! so i'm wondering if anyone out there happens to be selling a vacuum cleaner. from what i hear, end of the academic year some folks tend to leave/move away. i think there is a classifieds in this forum, so i'll search for that next. 

thanks!
patriciakp


----------

